# 2Cool GCAC BBQ Cook Off. March 2011



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

2Coolfishing.com Galveston County Area Charity BBQ Cook Off

I got a call from a brother the other night asking when and what for, was the next 2cool BBQ cook off. 

After much consideration, I believe I will head it up again this year.

Things will be totally different though, you can count on that...

March, 25-26th, 2011

Friday Night, 
Grilled Shrimp and Fajita (Meat Only, NO GARNISH)

Saturday,
Beef Brisket, Pork Spare Ribs and Chicken (Meat Only, NO GARNISH)

1st place - $250 and plague
2nd place - $100 and plague
3rd-5th - plaque

Grand Champion, Big Time Braggin' Rights and Trophy
Will be based on amount of winning points, per category,1st - 5th place. 
1st place = 5pts, 2nd = 4pts, 3rd = 3pts, 4th = 2pts and 5th = 1pt.

Entry Fee $210 
(Includes 1 entry for each category and an approx 30' x 30' "spot" and you may purchase multiple entries)

Proceeds will Benefit Shriners Hospital in Galveston
(And I will get an Approval Letter from Imperial in Tampa

I will post up entry stuff in about a month. 

Remember, this is a for fun and charity event, and if you're good enough you can get a little or more of your money money back. 

I will need some help again this year, donations, etc. The more donations we can get, the more we can give!

Tiny


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

can we get a "plaque" instead of a "plague?"

:rotfl:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> can we get a "plaque" instead of a "plague?"
> 
> :rotfl:


I thought that looked kinda funny! :slimer: Yes a PLAQUE!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

in it to win it


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no fish, bloody marys, or beans?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

how are things going to be different? what are you changing up or planning on changing up?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Read the post above you Gilbert.

And then read the thread again.. different, but not a whole lot..

You have to pay Minimum $210 to enter and cannot buy extra individual entries, but could buy another spot for an additional $210, and the Prizes are set, instead of percentage pay outs.. lot easier on me.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Read the post above you Gilbert.
> 
> And then read the thread again.. different, but not a whole lot..
> 
> You have to pay Minimum $210 to enter and cannot buy extra individual entries, but could buy another spot for an additional $210, and the Prizes are set, instead of percentage pay outs.. lot easier on me.


got ya boss. :brew:


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

We had a great time last year, but were a little dissapointed with the judging system that was used. i remember some talk immediately after the cook-off about changing that, but I wanted to ask what will be done differently this year in regards to the judging. Before you all get upset and call me a whiner, we left with a 1st place and 2nd place last time. Our team does multiple cook-offs every year and this is the only one where results are announced by team name. I see something very wrong with being able to indentify the teams before the results are announced. Every cook-off I have ever participated in uses a ticket system and winners are announced by ticket number and must identify themselves. 

All that being said, we look forward to coming back and having a great time. Just hopefully there will be some changes reagrding the judging.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Im in baby. I dont have any issues with handing out another beatdown in that cookoff.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

wildbill said:


> *and this is the only one where results are announced by team name. I see something very wrong with being able*


Wrong Fricken Answer on That Pard. The ticket numbers were read and then the Team Names called AFTER they Started Yelling and Coming up to the Stage. The Only name Called without a number was the "Grand Champion"

Yes, There were Id's on the tickets, yes. But that was for point tracking for the "Grand Champion" only, Just a crazy Idea I got from watching BBQ Pitmasters..

Also.. I had Nothing to do with the Judging or Scoring. That was handled by committee members of the GCFR Cook Off.

So with that said, Here is how judging will be done.

*All Sample Containers will be supplied.
*No marks will be on any container, ticket or otherwise. 
*One ticket will be taped to the bottom of the container and one will be taped inside the container. 
*All Containers will be Identical for All Catagories, the Cooking teams will choose which containers they want to use to turn in.
*Any Container turned in with Anything Besides that particular meat will be disqualified and left out for all to see.
*Judging will be coordinated by people that are not associated with the event.
*Judges will come from All participating teams, and it will be mandatory.
*The Judges will grade the samples 1 - 10, based on Appearance, Arouma, Texture and Taste, in case of a tie, or ties, the Judging Coordinators will ask for two or three new judges to go through those samples again.
*The top 5 in each catagory will be the winners, at the announcments the tickets will be taken off the container marked 1st - 5th place, then called out to the public.

** We Will Not Track the Rankings for any other entries that did not make the final 5 places. If someone would like to volunteer for this job, they are more than welcome to.

I worked my ever loving arse off last year, this year... not so much.. hopefully. :slimer:

Dig it?


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

That sounds good Tiny. I know you worked your tail off last year, and it showed because I haven't heard of one person that didn't have a great time.

The ticket system is the way to go. When I mentioned giving results by team names, I was referring to the final results sheet that was posted. It had the results listed by team name for all categories. I.E. Team ___________ had 25th place brisket, 19th place ribs, etc... In my mind there should be no way to know which team turned in which box.

All that being said, we had a great time, and look forward to coming back again.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

How does posting the results by team name after the winners are announced identify which team turned in what box? 

After the actual judging (tasting) is done - what does it matter if you know who turned in what box/ticket number?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> How does posting the results by team name after the winners are announced identify which team turned in what box?
> 
> After the actual judging (tasting) is done - what does it matter if you know who turned in what box/ticket number?


There shouldn't be any names anywhere - all rankings should be done by ticket only . . . as Tiny said if someone wants to volunteer for that job, help yourself - certainly won't be me . . . wg


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I would love to judge! I like food. Depending on my pit status, I may smoke yall out!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> I would love to judge! I like food. Depending on my pit status, I may smoke yall out!


Oh he** no! . . . ur cook'n! . . . all this smack'n all year about "do you have a smoke'r . . ." . . . come on - don't be skeered . . . wg


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hopefully my BIG pit will be ready by the time the cook off gets here...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Oh he** no! . . . ur cook'n! . . . all this smack'n all year about "do you have a smoke'r . . ." . . . come on - don't be skeered . . . wg


skeered? No way. I have a small pit, thanks to never easy! I'll bring it and show ya'll what 24Buds knows about smokin.

Pics of WG and her pit?:cheers:

By the way, the pic requests of all the smoker stuff is so I can see what I want. Mine burnt out a long time ago, never easy eased my pain during my time of need. He saved me from myself.

I'll get a big boy one day, but till then, i'll be smokin on the loaner!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

How many on a team? Limits? no limits? Can I pitch a tent? (insert joke)


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> How does posting the results by team name after the winners are announced identify which team turned in what box?
> 
> After the actual judging (tasting) is done - what does it matter if you know who turned in what box/ticket number?


The point was there should be no possible way to indentify which team turned in which box. Posting a list that shows results by team names just shows that boxes were marked, tracked, etc.. by someone/somehow. Like I said earlier, we left with a 1st and 2nd, so this isn't sour grapes, just constructive criticism/critique on how to make this event even better.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Good job last year Tiny. I suggest no names on tickets and no judge affiliated with any cookoff team. Judges should be totally removed from any doings with cookoff. Maybe 5 judges from throughout the county. And your new way of selecting a champ will work. No way a team that didnt place in anything should win anything regarding grand champion. 

I really dont care for the Friday nite judging. Should be only Brisket, chicken and ribs (any kind as long as it is pork)on Saturday with a overall winner..

Another thing. I see no reason to have 5 places probably only 3.

Charlie


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

24Buds said:


> skeered? No way. I have a small pit, thanks to never easy! I'll bring it and show ya'll what 24Buds knows about smokin.
> 
> Pics of WG and her pit?:cheers:
> 
> ...


I've already posted pics of me & my pit! Shoulda been paying attention - plus, I'm more beautiful in person .

Throw that pit in the back of the truck and just come own. I wanna see everybody smoke'n! . . . wg


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Tiny Count us in Frontier Cooker's...Party down!Instead of the boys fighting can we hire some girl mudwrestler's.lol


----------



## cookster (Sep 10, 2005)

*Coyotes Cook Team will be back....*

Tiny... had a great time last year and have been busy cooking for the ballzout tailgaters every home game this year. This group is wild and was featured in the Chronicle when some of us moved across the street to the old Astroworld to tailgate. If you need help getting things started let us know and we will help out. great job last year....cookster


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I've already posted pics of me & my pit! Shoulda been paying attention - plus, I'm more beautiful in person .
> 
> Throw that pit in the back of the truck and just come own. I wanna see everybody smoke'n! . . . wg


I remember the pic. I just like lookin again


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Tiny...you can count on me for some $$.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

The first time I enter a cookoff and I place, the next year you don't have the category !!! OK, Who spilled the Beans..I mean " what no Bean category"

Highly irregular isn't it. There isn't a fish category either ?

What's next New England Clam chowder........LOL

Tiny, you did alright with me last year so, do what you must to make it work again.

The Forkin' Fool's ---- dead cow- dead pig - dead chickens

.................... LIVE Music..............

we will cook:flag::brew::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::tongue:


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

The "MEATHEADS" will be back!


----------



## Coast Rider (Aug 29, 2010)

where will it be at (place of event)


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Coast Rider said:


> where will it be at (place of event)


Dickinson VFW


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Team FishWestEnd will be back to defend our titles


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Tiny you can count on "just the tip" cookers. All members are college students that can cook like executive chefs. We will be there with plenty of beer and hot ladies, beer pong table is a must at our tent.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Mad Mike said:


> The "MEATHEADS" will be back!


Hey Neighbor!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

El Carnicero said:


> Hey Neighbor!


We gonna party hard again!! Look forward to seeing you at the cookoff.


----------

